# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  J'arrête de manger du fromage et vous ?

## Patricia45

Je vous fais partager ces informations et le combat de cette association que j'ai découvert il y a peu et qui uvre pour sauver un maximum de chevreaux de l'abattoir.
Ecoeurée, ne mangeant déjà plus de viande, étant passée au lait d'amande, j'ai décidé de ne plus manger de fromage.
La souffrance de ces pauvres bébés que l'on arrache à leurs mères alors qu'ils ont un mois, voire moins, et qui sont transportés dans des conditions épouvantables pour finir dans un abattoir (pour ceux qui auront eu la chance, si chance il y a, de survivre au transport) me révolte.
Il faut savoir que beaucoup d'entre eux partent à l'étranger et notamment sur l'Italie. Des heures de route qui les emmènent vers la mort.
J'en ai beaucoup parlé autour de moi et beaucoup de personnes, comme moi, n'ont jamais fait le lien entre cette souffrance et le fait de manger du fromage.
On en pose malheureusement pas assez de questions sur le devenir des petits.
A savoir qu'il en est de même pour les agneaux et les veaux !!
L'association en question, c'est l'asso Règne Animal et elle recherche des adoptants pour pouvoir en sauver plus.
Heureusement, quelques éleveurs ont l'intelligence de les appeler pour que l'on vienne les débarrasser de ces chères petites bêtes dont on a plus besoin et qui encombrent.
Je vais essayer de vous mettre un lien.
https://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j...zVwVwjyUcHf-58
A noter que cette association basée dans le 94 sauve également bien d'autres animaux.
Merci de m'avoir lu.

----------


## Patricia45

Je souhaiterais déplacer ce message dans vidéo de sensibilisation et information.
Qui peut me dire comment faire SVP ?

----------


## Gwenie

Il faut sans doute cliquer sur le triangle noir, en dessous de votre message, pour demander aux modérateurs de le déplacer.

----------


## superdogs

J'suis super contente que tu aies pris cette décision...  ::  et merci pour eux...

----------


## Liolia

Oui moi aussi je suis contente. Je suis devenue vegetalienne il y a deux ans et bientôt 4 mois. J'adorais le fromage, jusqu'au moment ou j'ai commencé a reflechir a mon affection pour les animaux et je me suis sentie hypocrite de les consommer et de consommer leurs fluides corporels. Je pensais que justement, le fromage ce serait très difficile. Mais au final non, désormais l'odeur d'une pizza 4 fromage me donne la nausée.

----------


## Gwenie

Je suis végétalienne depuis plusieurs années aussi, et pour moi c'est dur l'arrêt du fromage. Qu'est-ce que j'adorerais en remanger! Je me rabats sur les maigres substituts végétaux, mais rien de comparable.

----------


## beapat

ça me fait penser à quand j'ai dis que les bébé (veau) devait mourir pour que l'on ai du lait. ma tante qui m'affirme que c'est faux. et c'est pas des parisiens, elle a des lapins (qui vivent dans leur merde), qu'elle tue pour les manger.

----------


## phacélie

Elle n'a pas tout à fait tort.

Sous poiler, parce que ce n'est pas du tout le sujet ici 



Spoiler:  



 
  Ça fait 10 000 ans que l'humain fait du fromage et il n'y avait évidemment pas pendant très longtemps de lait en poudre pour nourrir/"engraisser" les veaux avant de les tuer.

Je ne pense pas que les sociétés traditionnelles comme la société massaï par exemple tue les veaux pour pendre du lait à leurs mères.

C'est plus une question de "rentabilité", de mode d'élevage, que de nécessité, surtout vu les quantités que fournissent les vaches actuelles, les veaux pourraient tout à fait téter et l'éleveur avoir encore du lait à récupérer.

Certains éleveurs font autrement https://www.bioactualites.ch/product...laitieres.html

Les vaches salers, elles,  ne "donnent" pas leur lait si leur veau n'est pas à côté d'elles.

----------


## superdogs

Extrait du spoiler

_"C'est plus une question de "rentabilité", de mode d'élevage, que de  nécessité, surtout vu les quantités que fournissent les vaches  actuelles, les veaux pourraient tout à fait téter et l'éleveur avoir  encore du lait à récupérer."_

On est bien d'accord...
Encore une fois, au lieu de partager au mieux, notre société prend tout pour elle..

----------


## SpecialK

Malgré l'existence de méthodes alternatives à l’abatage des veaux (ou en tout cas à leur retrait de la mère) pour produire du lait, quid de la vache qui, le temps faisant son œuvre, n'est plus "rentable" en terme de production de lait?

Personnellement je suis vegan depuis 9ans. Ça a été très rapide. J'étais déjà végétarienne depuis longtemps (et aspirante végétarienne contrariée encore avant). Un jour, j'ai regardé les quantités de fromage que je consommais (ENORME, j'adorais ça), et je me suis dit "tu sais ce qui se passe pour ces vaches, comment peux tu encore faire ça?". J'ai décidé de manger végétalien chez moi et vgr à l'extérieur (une solution pour ne pas vraiment arrêter?). Une semaine plus tard, j'ai mangé une pizza 4 fromages avec des amis. Elle était bonne, c'est pas la question, mais je me suis tellement dégoutée que ça a été terminé, je n'ai plus touché à un sous produit animal depuis. 
Je me suis annoncé végétalienne (en fait vegan car, pour le reste, j'avais deja changé mes habitudes de consommation). 
Ça a été un sevrage. J'ai rêvé de fromage. 
Aujourd'hui encore, même si je suis la plupart du temps dégoutée quand j'en vois ou que j'en sens, il m'arrive d'avoir une pulsion (non réalisée). Pour ceux comme moi, il y a des alternatives vraiment pas mal (mais il ne faut pas s'arrêter aux alternatives les plus facilement trouvables au risque de risquer d'être déçu). 
Pourtant, ça fait 9ans, et quelques mois, ce n'est pas rien.

----------

